# Problem with King Cut CT630 plotter



## rumen1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi. I am absolutely new in this, but I have purchased a King Cut CT630 plotter from ebay and I have received it yesterday. But as soon as I have got it started, I have noticed, that it cuts really bad. And I think it is from the setup, because I really don't know anything about plotters yet.. So I have cut off a logo and I have saw, that thw edges of the letters are not sharp and there are places, when the lines are not touching eachother and because of that there is an uncut place on nearly every letter. And some of the lines, that are supposed to be straight are not. And I really don't know what to do - is it that the plotter is bad or it is just that I don't know how to make the setups. I will be really happy if someone can help me out with this, because I am really disappointed...


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Not sure about that particular model/cutter, but check the carriage head. Sometimes during shipping the carriage head can get knocked loose from the carriage run channel. First power off the cutter, then grab the carriage head (the unit the blade fits into) and wiggle it. Look up inside above the carriage head. There should be no play up and down, or back and forth. Should be a simple fix if carriage head came off track.
Also check your software settings for blade offset, should be around .25mm.
Otherwise check USCutter support forum for help.
USCutter Vinyl Cutter and Sign Making Forum - Index


----------



## ramin666777 (Sep 21, 2008)

kingcut is one of the best plotters in matrket.
1- let me know which software are you using
2- do you know how to setup your offset
3-do you know kingcut has plug in for coreldraw and you can cut direct fron coreldraw


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

This is a Creation cutter. We have tested the Creation PCUT 24" cutter, and thought that it was a decent low cost plotter. It worked well with Sign Blazer Elements, which it was shipped with. 

The offset on the model that we tested could only be set in the software. This may be the case with yours as well. 

What software are you using? Did it come with software?


----------



## degaje (Apr 22, 2009)

Sounds like your logo may not be cleaned up enough....jagged lines?


----------



## BetaCuts (May 1, 2008)

overcut will close those gaps, offset will keep adjust how "square" a square will be. run some samples of letters, shapes, etc until you get something close. seems like the "630"
from eBay goes by many names. 

I'm 2 years going on mine.


----------

